# AUstria 19-21



## A_Skywalker (Sep 16, 2008)

Rapid Wien v Ried

19/09/2008 19:30 BST
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (2) 
Linzer ASK v Mattersburg

20/09/2008 17:00 BST
  1.80 3.25 4.20 All Bets (2) 
Sturm Graz v Salzburg

21/09/2008 14:30 BST
  2.35 3.20 2.75 All Bets (2) 
Altach v Austria Wien

21/09/2008 17:00 BST
  4.75 3.30 1.70 All Bets (2) 
SK Austria Kärnten v Kapfenberg

21/09/2008 17:00 BST
  1.60 3.60 5.00 All Bets (2)


----------

